# POST NREMT Question



## JayConde (Feb 4, 2010)

Ok so i passed the NREMT but I am in los angeles county and i heard i still have some fees to pay before I can apply for an ambulance company. Does anyone in LA county know where i have to go and what fees I have to pay so I can apply


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 4, 2010)

http://ems.dhs.lacounty.gov/


----------



## JayConde (Feb 4, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> http://ems.dhs.lacounty.gov/



do you happen to know what documents do need when i show up to pay the fee


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 4, 2010)

http://ems.dhs.lacounty.gov/Certification/CertFAQs.pdf


----------



## JayConde (Feb 5, 2010)

wow i need a live scan too i had a background check in the class, I did not know I needed another one but i guess it needs to be done


----------



## AnthonyM83 (Feb 5, 2010)

You seem to need a b/g check for everything around here. Can't count how many I've done in the last 3 years for EMS. It's a good thing though...it's just a pain (and financial expense) to keep going to a LiveScan center to get reprinted so often...


----------



## jmunar (Feb 5, 2010)

You will also have to get Live Scanned again to get your license from the DMV, along with more fees, a physical and the test. This is after you get hired, but it doesn't hurt to have it before you apply.


----------



## JayConde (Feb 5, 2010)

ah man another background my record is as clean as the towel you clean a 
neo natal with lol 
since you guys are already EMS do yo guys think it will be hard for me to also be a full time student


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 5, 2010)

Depends... full time what? 

Part time work:
Full time undergrad student? Probably, depends on course work.
Full time graduate student doing coursework (not TA, not thesis)? No.
Full time graduate student doing thesis? Yes
Full time medical student? Hell no.


----------



## JayConde (Feb 6, 2010)

full time general classes


----------

